# Scan - Are my Twins Small or Average?



## DawnMN26

:baby::baby:Hello All

I got my scan last Thursday when I was 30 weeks.
Twin A, Ashley weighed 3 lbs 6 ounces & Twin B, Amanda weighed 3 lbs 8 ounces.

So does that mean I have small babies or average?


----------



## tanzarini

DawnMN26 said:


> :baby::baby:Hello All
> 
> I got my scan last Thursday when I was 30 weeks.
> Twin A, Ashley weighed 3 lbs 6 ounces & Twin B, Amanda weighed 3 lbs 8 ounces.
> 
> So does that mean I have small babies or average?

They seems like really healthy weights to me  a friend of mine delivered her twins at 34 weeks and they weighed just over 4lb each and did really well- I wouldn't be concerned


----------



## Hannah C

Hi Dawn, we are pretty close in dates - I has my 30week ultrasound a few days ago.

Your babies' weights sound right on-track, compared to my boys who have been measuring slightly large-for-gestation. 

BTW, love the names you have chosen. Mine are still called Peanuts "A" and "B" because we can't decide!!!:

Peanut A:3lb13oz
Peanut B:4lb


----------



## tullulabelle1

Dawn at my 29wks scan my two were 3lb 10oz an was told they were a little above average so i would say yours are average.

best of luck to you


----------



## DawnMN26

Hello OK great thanks all!
haha Hannah, our twins almost are the same & we are pretty close in dates too!  
U still have A & B? hahah
Awww u can't decide on names? I picked one, & let me OH pick one! So it was
pretty easy. ALTHOUGH he changed it once & wanted to again, but i said no! haha


----------



## Nut_Shake

Mine were about that weight at 30 weeks too, they def sound like good weights to me! xx


----------



## Laura2919

My girls were born at 29 weeks and they were 3lb10oz and 3lb5oz so yours are about average as I think thats about the normal weight for babies at your gestation


----------



## DawnMN26

oh ok great!
Thanks ladies!


----------



## lizziedripping

Just posted this great twin weight tracker in Tallula's thread - I loved it when pregnant. Here it is again, and according to it, your babies are bang on perfect!!! x

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm


----------

